# So I added two snails to my tank..



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

And my polleni has been hiding ever since. It has been three days. I'm really considering getting a different fish just because of how timid they seem to be. Are all species from the same area this scared of everything?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Try getting some danios to use as a dither fish.


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll give it a shot. Does it matter how many?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I think you'll have more success with giant danios, get between 6 and 12.


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

Will do, thanks for the help.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Np. Give us an update!


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry for the late response! Life got in the way, been two days I've been setting up his new tank. 
Anyway, I didn't add the danios because he actually started being very active. Even when I switched his tank from his 29 to a new 55, he didn't seem to get stressed out or anything. I have a video of him in my siggy, that's pretty much how he acts daily now. At least when hes in a good mood.


----------

